# orchardviewmox



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome! A year ago I was just getting started myself, so that memory is fresh with me.
If your name implies what I think it does, your bees are going to be very happy indeed. I assume apples and cherries? Best of luck. Do you have bees ordered?


----------



## brooksbeefarm (Apr 13, 2008)

*Welcome*

welcome and good luck. You will probably need some advice now and then and you found the right place to get it. Haven't seen a question ask on this site yet that didn't get an answer of somekind. Again, good luck, Jack


----------



## orchardviewmox (Apr 2, 2009)

*To Standman*

Hi again from Oregon. Yes we have apple trees and the area is named after
the orchards of plums and Walnuts, which are mostly gone. I haven't
ordered any bees yet. Do you have a favorite type. Dean


----------



## standman (Mar 14, 2008)

They all have their own strengths and weaknesses, which are really only tendencies that vary in degree even within the types. I would recommend you find a local beek who can tell you what works well in your area. Most beeks learn pretty quickly that we all live in "micro-climates", which means that bloom dates and nectar flows will vary greatly, even within a few miles. But someone from your area who has kept bees for several years should be able to give you the best advice. I think Beekeeping for Dummies has a breakdown on the most popular "breeds". If I can find the info, I will drop it to you. Again, welcome to the site. And for the record, I have Italians.


----------

